
Ethereum futures trading goes live on TD Ameritrade-backed ErisX - aspenmayer
https://decrypt.co/28488/ethereum-futures-go-live-td-ameritrade-erisx
======
aspenmayer
[https://www.erisx.com](https://www.erisx.com)

[https://twitter.com/erisx_digital/status/1259832563687972864](https://twitter.com/erisx_digital/status/1259832563687972864)

